# Exceptions to Confession become Church wide exceptions



## T. E. Rickard (Oct 3, 2018)

Does anyone have any good resources about individual personal exceptions are to be handled by a particular church, or the relationship between them? For Example, if all the elders and minister have an exception to WLC 109, (2 Commandment); This generally translates to the Church having an exception to this; eg curriculum, even paintings/posters used in classrooms. Any documents/articles/books will be helpful. I read a lot about the personal individual aspect of exceptions but not how this relates to a particular church.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2018)

_Moderating hat on._ Hi, please fix your signature. _Moderating hat off._ 
I don't know of literature. Maybe literature on views of subscription at the denominational level? As a practical matter because denominations tend to abandon doctrines long before they change their confessions due to lack of strictly holding to them, the exception eventually becomes the de facto standard and the standard the oddball and de facto exception.


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2018)

I personally think that if there are exceptions, they should not be taught or practiced or the confession doesn't mean too much. But of course, if the elders of a church don't hold to no recreation on the Sabbath, who is going to stop the organization of a recreational event on the day? And so on.

I'm honestly not sure how exceptions are handled in the ARP. I see you're ARP as well – do you know?

Also, wasn't there an issue in the Calvary Presbytery (PCA) where GA minutes review didn't approve of not allowing a man to teach on exceptions he took? Does anyone have any details on this?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2018)

Jake said:


> Also, wasn't there an issue in the Calvary Presbytery (PCA) where GA minutes review didn't approve of not allowing a man to teach on exceptions he took? Does anyone have any details on this?


Presbytery is to answer next GA review. I suspect they will show it is presbytery's right to stipulate this.


----------



## Abeard (Oct 3, 2018)

I had a similar question a few years back here's the link.. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/full-confessional-subscription-for-membership.83527/

AW Tozer said if you want to correctly tune a piano you don't use another piano but a tuning fork. It is so helpful to have the confession as an aid to unity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. E. Rickard (Oct 3, 2018)

Jake said:


> I'm honestly not sure how exceptions are handled in the ARP. I see you're ARP as well – do you know?



I am not sure either. In my opinion, the standard should be kept the standard in all churches and exceptions remain personal, for the ability to having the conscience clear when vowing to their ordination. I believe it is best for the peace, purity, and unity of the church for the Standards to be upheld, even if it appears minor/secondary. Eg it makes it difficult for a confessional minister to pastor in a church that sees the previous ministers exceptions as the Standard. Maybe the 'weaker' brother principle needs to be utilized.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

